# 16:9 vs 21:9 2nd display for Cubase Dual Monitor Setup???



## stprodigy (Apr 1, 2014)

Hey guys,

I have Cubase installed on an 18 inch screen laptop, and I'm planning on purchasing a 2nd monitor so that I can work with 2 screens when using the software. 

There are two displays I'm considering, the AOC 29-inch IPS Q2963PM (21:9) LED Monitor and ASUS PB278Q 27-Inch (16:9) WQHD LED-lit PLS Professional Graphics Monitor, but which one would be better suited for Cubase, the 16:9 one or the 21:9 one? I was thinking to go for the AOC 21:9 one as it has more estate, but I'm not sure if the better monitor would be as clear cut as which one has the bigger screen.


----------



## andrewphilippov (Apr 1, 2014)

stprodigy @ Tue Apr 01 said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I have Cubase installed on an 18 inch screen laptop, and I'm planning on purchasing a 2nd monitor so that I can work with 2 screens when using the software.
> 
> There are two displays I'm considering, the AOC 29-inch IPS Q2963PM (21:9) LED Monitor and ASUS PB278Q 27-Inch (16:9) WQHD LED-lit PLS Professional Graphics Monitor, but which one would be better suited for Cubase, the 16:9 one or the 21:9 one? I was thinking to go for the AOC 21:9 one as it has more estate, but I'm not sure if the better monitor would be as clear cut as which one has the bigger screen.


 My opinion - 21:9! Just imagine how convenient will it be working with mixer page! For audio workflow you don't really need a professional graphics monitor.


----------



## G.E. (Apr 1, 2014)

> My opinion - 21:9! Just imagine how convenient will it be working with mixer page! For audio workflow you don't really need a professional graphics monitor.


+1 
21:9 is the future. :D If I din't already have 3 monitors I would get one as well.


----------



## Mahlon (Apr 1, 2014)

I think I'd go with the 27 inch Asus. Both monitors have the same horizontal real estate, but the Asus has more vertical real estate.

So, you're going to see the same number of mixer channels, MIDI parts, whatever, on both screens.

Things might look a little smaller on the 27 inch, but you'll see more of your DAW.

Mahlon

P.S. Make sure your laptop's graphics will support the resolution.


----------



## davidgary73 (Apr 1, 2014)

Came across a reviews on 21:9 ultra wide monitor via macworld.com

The reveiw recommended LG 29EA93P @ http://www.macworld.com/article/2043292 ... splay.html

Like what Mahlon said, 27 inch monitor have a fuller view of your DAW, mixer etc. I would go for a 27 inch monitor instead. 

Cheers


----------



## wcreed51 (Apr 1, 2014)

Make sure your laptop will support the resolution necessary for a monitor that size...


----------



## samphony (Apr 1, 2014)

I have a dual 21:9 setup and love it.


----------



## stprodigy (Apr 1, 2014)

[quote="Mahlon @ Tue Apr 01, 2014 9:58 am"]I think I'd go with the 27 inch Asus. Both monitors have the same horizontal real estate, but the Asus has more vertical real estate.

So, you're going to see the same number of mixer channels, MIDI parts, whatever, on both screens.

Things might look a little smaller on the 27 inch, but you'll see more of your DAW.

Mahlon

P.S. Make sure your laptop's graphics will support the resolution.[/quote]

Really? I thought with the extra horizontal space on the 21:9 monitor I would be able to see an extra Cubase window or two. See a comparison image below for an example of what I'm talking about:

[img]http://www.lg.com/uk/ultrawide/assets/images/um65_03_02.jpg

I see that both monitors I mentioned have a width resolution of 2560, does this mean that even though the aspect ratio of the two are different, they could display the same number of windows/apps at once?

If this is the case, I might go for the Asus as you said. I really dont mind how big or small the things look on the screen, its just how much I can fit on the screen so that I can multi-task as efficiently as possible without having to minimize or shift windows around. Also picture quality is important to me, and the Asus seems to edge out the AOC in that regard.


----------



## stprodigy (Apr 1, 2014)

wcreed51 @ Tue Apr 01 said:


> Make sure your laptop will support the resolution necessary for a monitor that size...



The laptop graphics card is a NVIDIA GeForce GTX 780M with 4GB memory so it should support it.


----------



## korgoasys (Apr 1, 2014)

Also, enquire whether you can configure your own screen spaces and are not limited to the factory pre-sets. For me, this is the deal-clincher. The Dell U2913 allows you to do this----so Dell have told me this morning---------- but I want to see one 'in situ' up and running before I go further. The Dell has no speakers either which is probably what you want. Again, it might help if you can find out from the manufacturer from amongst all the techno stuff what the ACTUAL visible screen size is. I suppose a 29" would not be a problem but a 27" could well be so if you have large templates but not enough vertical room to fit it all in without some scrolling. Like you, I'm in the market too at the moment.

Patrick


----------



## Darthmorphling (Apr 1, 2014)

stprodigy @ Tue Apr 01 said:


> I see that both monitors I mentioned have a width resolution of 2560, does this mean that even though the aspect ratio of the two are different, they could display the same number of windows/apps at once?



If they both have that resolution, then yes, the same number of windows/apps will be supported on both. The difference being that you will have more vertical space on the 16:9.


----------



## Mahlon (Apr 1, 2014)

stprodigy @ Tue Apr 01 said:


> Really? I thought with the extra horizontal space on the 21:9 monitor I would be able to see an extra Cubase window or two. See a comparison image below for an example of what I'm talking about:



In that picture, I believe the 23 inch monitor has a resolution of 1920 x 1080. The 27 inch that you're looking at would be able to show the three pages side by side. (Clever little LG Devils :twisted
Mahlon


----------



## Saxer (Apr 1, 2014)

i would go with 16:9
you can spread bigger mix pages over two monitors if you need to. same with long arrangements. 
when i need more space it's mostly vertical. reading scores (more staves) or more tracks without having to shrink them to minimum in bigger templates. open long browser lists (kontakt) without scrolling. reading pdf or websites (i have a seperate office computer but need this for installing or reading manuals etc). plugin windows (i really like to have full screen plugins) like u-he or fxpansion synths and kontakt full screen with multis... everything stacked vertical. if i could i would get square monitors!


----------



## Mahlon (Apr 2, 2014)

Saxer @ Wed Apr 02 said:


> if i could i would get square monitors!



Yeah, I was always sorry to see 4:3 disappear. Then again, I can't imagine using the Cubase Key Editor in 4:3. With 16:10, it's sweet.

Mahlon


----------



## apessino (Apr 2, 2014)

Those AOC monitors are phenomenal with anything, but _especially _with Cubase, given its rather old fashioned MDI window UI. 

I replaced a 3 27 in. monitor setup with the AOC monitor + one external 27 in. and the difference is amazing. You can stretch the main Cubase desktop over the 21:9 area and just tab away at full screen editors, mixers, etc. Cubase just does not work as well across multiple monitors, this is the perfect solution for it. I find myself always in need of horizontal real estate, with Cubase or with scoring programs. I find it much more useful to see more of the "time" dimension than the "vertical," unlike some people that have posted here.

Also, the AOC is incredibly bright and is capable of insanely high dynamic contrast (50,000,000:1) with excellent color fidelity - it makes working for long hours much more pleasant and less fatiguing.

For the money, I think the AOC is the very best you can get. I liked it so much I bought one more for my office. :D


----------



## stprodigy (Apr 8, 2014)

Okay thanks guys, I have decided to go with the ASUS 16:9 monitor. Seems like it can display as many windows as the AOC 21:9, just that it displays them a little smaller, which doesnt bother me. I think the AOC would be great for watching blu-rays and other movies, but nowadays I dont really have the time to watch movies much anymore.


----------



## JPQ (Apr 20, 2014)

i use display for graphical uses (16x10) becouse i made also other things and my eyes likes addinational contrast what i get in some plugins and logic itself. i dont remember which plugins are such what i own but one what i can say based web pics is Omnisphere which gets benefit. i cannot imagine any wider display anyway. and i dream bigger pixels but my money income dont allow better display very likely i next years even...


----------

